# Bandai AT-AT 1/144 Full Build and Review



## hpiguy (Jun 9, 2005)

Full build and review and light weathering of the new Bandai 1/144 AT-AT. As always with these Bandai kits it's pure pleasure to build with zero complaints on fit and detail.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks for your very well done build review video. It's the first time I've gotten a feel for the real scale of the kit and it's smaller than I expected. The fine detail does make it look a lot larger.


----------

